# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  TBMM'de bugün ne görüşülüyor haberiniz var mı?

## bozok

*YARGITAY VE DANIşTAY'A SON DARBE*



*Haberiniz var mı?* 

09.02.2011 *13:48*

Necati Doğru, 09.02.2011 günlü Sözcü gazetesindeki köşesinde, Kars’taki heykeli kastederek “*Hukuk varsa bu heykel yıkılamaz*” demektedir. 

Türkiye’de hukukun kalmadığını, birçok hukukçu, gazeteci ve yazar gözler önüne seriyor. şimdi de hukukun son kalesi yıkılıyor. Bunu anlatmaya çalışacağız. 

Anayasa Mahkemesi, HSYK ve mahkemelerden sonra yüksek yargıyı da siyasal iktidara bağlı bir “*parti organı*” durumuna getirecek yasa tasarısı, ivedi biçimde ve “*torba yasa tasarısının*” ertelenmesi pahasına bugün TBMM Genel Kurulu’nda görüşülecektir. Bu yasa tasarısı ile yapılan değişiklikler üç önemli düzenlemeyi kapsamaktadır. Tasarı ile;

- Yargıtay ve Danıştay daire ve üye sayısı, yeni HSYK’nın seçeceği üyelerle siyasal iktidar yandaşlarının çoğunluğu ele geçireceği biçimde artırılmakta,

- Yargıç ve savcılara, kişisel kusur, haksız fiil ya da hangi nedenle olursa olsun tazminat davası açılması önlenmekte, açılmış bulunanlar ile bu konuda verilen kararlar etkisiz duruma getirilerek, yargıç ve savcıların iktidar istemlerini yerine getirirken korkusuz olması sağlanmakta, 

- Yargıtay ve Danıştay’ın iç işleyişi kısmen yeniden oluşturularak, mevcut ve açılacak davaların geleceğine hükmetme ve istenilen kişilerin Yargıtay Başkanı, Danıştay Başkanı, Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı ve Danıştay Başsavcısı seçtirmenin yolu açılmaktadır.

Bunlardan ilk ikisine ilişkin görüşlerimiz Odatv’de yayımlanan yazılarımızda yer almıştır. Bu yazıda ise, üçüncü kısımda özetlediğimiz konu üzerinde durulacaktır.

*YARGITAY VE DANIşTAY’DA YAPILACAK DEğİşİKLİKLER*
Ancak daha önce, konu tümlüğünün sağlanması yönünden belirtilmesi gerekir ki, tasarının TBMM Adalet Komisyonu’ndan geçişi de hukuken sakat doğmasına neden olmuştur. Başka hiçbir biçimde siyasal iktidar çoğunluğuna en haklı olduğu konuları bile anlatamayan ve çalışmalarda “yok” sayılan ana muhalefet partisine mensup komisyon üyeleri, demokratik ve hukuksal bir yolu kullanarak, grup halinde komisyondan istifa edip çekilmişlerdir. Bu durumda komisyonun hukuksal varlığı sona erdiğinden çalışmaması gerekirken, her konuda olduğu gibi çoğunluğuna güvenen siyasal iktidar, “*Ben ne yaparsam o hukuka uygun ve doğru olur*” yaklaşımıyla görüşmeleri sürdürmüş ve sonuçlandırmıştır. Hukuken sakat doğan tasarı, ne yazık ki bugün TBMM Genel Kurulu’nda, görüşülecektir. Bu konunun ayrıntılarına da, yine Odatv’de yayımlanan bir yazımda yer vermiştim.

Yargıtay ve Danıştay’ın iç işleyişine ilişkin değişikliklere gelince:

*1)* Tasarıda, Yargıtay ve Danıştay daireleri arasındaki işbölümünün her yıl yeniden yapılması sağlanmaktadır. Yani, her iki yüksek mahkemede de hangi dairenin hangi davalara bakacağı her yıl yeniden belirlenecektir. Danıştay Yasası’nda, her dairenin görevi yasada belirlenmişken, tasarı ile bu maddeler yürürlükten kaldırılmakta, işbölümünü belirleme yetkisi, Yargıtay’da olduğu gibi kurullara bırakılmaktadır.

Yeni düzenlemelere göre, Yargıtay’da Başkanlar Kurulu, Danıştay’da Başkanlık Kurulu her yıl işbölümü karar taslağını hazırlayacak, bu taslaklar sırasıyla Büyük Genel Kurul ve Genel Kurul’da onaylanarak Resmi Gazete’de yayımlanacaktır.

Sürmekte olan davalar için de tasarının geçici 1. maddesinde düzenleme yapılmış ve ihdas edilen üye kadrolarına seçim yapıldıktan ve üyelerin görev yapacağı daireler belirlendikten sonra, 1 ay içinde yukarıdaki yöntemle, hangi davalara hangi dairelerin bakacağı belirlenecek ve tüm dosyalar mevcut durumuyla ilgili daireye gönderilecektir.

Bu, davaya müdahaledir; istenilen davaya istenilen dairenin bakması, bir davanın gidişatından hoşnut kalınmazsa ertesi yıl o davanın başka bir daireye verilmesi anlamına gelmektedir. üstelik her dava dosyası gittiği her dairede yeniden inceleneceğinden, bu yüksek mahkemelerin iş yükünün azaltılması değil, tam tersine artırılması sonucunu doğuracaktır. Dolayısıyla, bu tasarıda, her yasada olması gereken “*kamu yararı*” da bulunmamaktadır.

Bunun da ötesinde, siyasal iktidarın istediği davaların istediği dairelerde görüşülmesinin yolu açılmaktadır. ürneğin İlhan Cihaner davasının halen görülüyor olması ne demek istediğimizi daha açık anlatacaktır. Ya da günün birinde eğer sonuçlanırsa Ergenekon, Balyoz, Poyrazköy, Kafes adıyla bilinen davaların temyiz aşamalarının Yargıtay’da görüşülecek olması, ne demek istediğimizi anlatmaya yeterli örnekler oluşturacaktır. Usul hukuku hatalarıyla dolu bu tür davalarda ya da yanlı verilen kararlarda tek güvence olan Yargıtay, bu niteliğini ne yazık ki kaybedecektir. Kuşkusuz, mutlaka böyle olacak demek olanaksızdır. Ama böyle bir kuşkunun bulunması ve bu sonucun bu tasarıyla getiriliyor olması yargıya olan güvenin sarsılması için yeterlidir.

*2)* Tasarıda öngörülen ve kaygı uyandıran düzenleme bundan ibaret değildir. Yargıtay Birinci Başkanlık Kurulu’nun oluşumunun değiştirilmesi, yukarıdaki savımızı güçlendirir niteliktedir. Yargıtay Yasası’na göre, Birinci Başkanlık Kurulu, Birinci Başkan’ın Başkanlığında, Genel Kurul’ca seçilecek 4 daire başkanı ve 4 üyeden oluşmaktadır. (m.10) Bu Kurul’a seçilebilmek için, 4 yıl Yargıtay üyeliğinde bulunmuş olmak zorunludur. (m.33) Daire başkanları ve üyeler iki yıllığına seçilmektedirler. Yine Yasa’ya göre Kurul, yeni seçilen üyelerin hangi dairede görev yapacaklarını belirlemekte ve zorunlu durumlarda görev yerlerini değiştirebilmektedir. (m.18)

Ana kural bu iken, tasarının geçici 1. maddesinde yapılan bir düzenleme ile 2 yıllık görev süresini doldurması beklenmeden Birinci Başkanlık Kurulu feshedilmekte; ihdas edilen kadrolara seçim yapılmasından başlayarak 15 gün içinde de yeniden oluşturulması öngörülmektedir. üstelik Kurul’a seçilebilmek için, 4 yıl Yargıtay üyeliği yapmış olma koşulu kaldırılarak (33. maddenin birinci fıkrası yürürlükten kaldırılarak) yeni üyelere Kurul’a seçilme olanağı sağlanmaktadır. üye sayısı artırılıp Genel Kurul çoğunluğu da ele geçirildiğine göre, Birinci Başkanlık Kurulu’na seçilecek tüm üyelerin yenilerden olması sürpriz olmayacaktır.

Böylece, bir yandan davaya bakacak daire, bir yandan da o dairede görev yapacak üyeler belirlenerek, istenilen sonuçlar alınacaktır. Bu düzenlemeler, yüksek yargının ele geçirilme çabasındaki “*davaları yönlendirme*” ve “*istenilen sonucu alma*” amacını açık biçimde ortaya koymaktadır.

*SEüİMLERİN “İSTENİLDİğ GİBİ” SONUüLANMASI İüİN*

*3)* Tasarıyla bir şey daha yapılmakta, 2011 yılı içinde gerçekleştirilecek olan Yargıtay Başkanlığı, Danıştay Başkanlığı ve Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı seçimlerinin “istenildiği gibi” sonuçlanması için gerekli önlemler alınmaktadır. 

Getirilen kural ile Yargıtay Başkanı ve Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı seçimlerinin yapılabilmesi için Genel Kurul’da, “*üye tam sayısının en az üçte ikisinin hazır bulunması*” koşulu yürürlükten kaldırılmaktadır. Eğer bu düzenleme yasalaşır ve söz konusu koşul kaldırılırsa, seçim yapılacak toplantılarda “*üye tam sayısının salt çoğunluğunun*” bulunması yeterli olacaktır. Yani yeni üyelerle birlikte Yargıtay üye sayısı toplamı 381’i bulacağından, anılan seçimlerin yapılabilmesi için Kurul’un 254 üye yerine 191 üye ile toplanması yetecektir.

Yine Yargıtay Yasası’na göre, karar yeter sayısı “*katılanların salt çoğunluğu*” olduğundan; toplantı yetersayısı düşürülünce, karar için gerekli sayıda kendiliğinden düşmüş olacaktır.

Danıştay yönünden de durum aynıdır. Nitelikli (üye tam sayısının dörtte üçü) toplantı çoğunluğuna ilişkin kural kaldırılmakta, toplantı için üye tam sayısının yarıdan bir fazla çoğunluğu yeterli olmakta, seçim kararı da yine çoğunlukla alınmaktadır.

Her iki yüksek mahkemede bunca önemli makamlara seçim yapılırken toplantı ve karar yetersayılarının düşürülmesinin amacı, hiç kuşkusuz yeni HSYK tarafından seçilecek yeni üyelerin, aynı dünya görüşünü paylaşan önceki üyelerle birlikte seçimlere egemen olmalarının sağlanmasıdır.

Bunca yapılandan sonra, yüksek yargının ele geçirilme operasyonu da tamamlanmış olacaktır. Amaç, tüm muhalefeti yargı eliyle sindirip korkutmak, karşıdevrimim yargı aracılığıyla gerçekleştirmektir. Tasarının hukuka aykırı biçimde Adalet Komisyonu’ndan geçirilmesinin nedeni de bu olsa gerektir. 

ülkeye gelmek üzere olan yeni rejimin ayak seslerini acaba hala duymayan var mıdır?

*Bülent Serim*
Odatv.com

----------

